# Stainless steel backsplash brushing/swirlling ideas?



## w7oxo (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you ever heard of "engine turned" sheet metal? You've probably seen it in interiors of cars from the 60's. You can go to the Eastwood Company's website and check out their panels. You may also find some techniques if you search the web. 

Try this to see if this is what you are looking for: www.eastwoodco.com/jump.jsp?itemID=10918&itemType=PRODUCT

Here's another site for ideas:
www.fpmmetals.com/architectural.php


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

I already tiled it a few monthes ago...Thanks though!


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

Try splatter screens. I got mine at Target. They are like pot lids but with window type screen and are just for this.


----------

